# Not really macro but..



## sovietdoc (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't have a "macro" lens but I still enjoy some close-up shots.  CC is welcomed.

1.






2.





3.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 2, 2012)

Great captures!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 2, 2012)

wow! never knew that snails looked like that, a rough red


----------



## cayto (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice photos, like the second one :thumbup:


----------

